# LA TIMES CAR CLUB MAY 5 , 2013 PICNIC AT ELYSINAN PARK ......



## mightymouse (Nov 9, 2010)

LA TIMES CAR CLUB MAY 5 , 2013 PICNIC AT ELYSINAN PARK ......FREE FOOD FIRST COME FIRST SERVED FLYER COMING SOON.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

looking forward to that video!!


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Im down for elysian park any day. Count WESTBOUND in.


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

mightymouse said:


> LA TIMES CAR CLUB MAY 5 , 2013 PICNIC AT ELYSINAN PARK ......FREE FOOD FIRST COME FIRST SERVED FLYER COMING SOON.


What's up Mouse!! We will be there for sure homie!


----------



## mightymouse (Nov 9, 2010)

:wave:


FERNANDOZ said:


> What's up Mouse!! We will be there for sure homie!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

La times cc ttt !


----------



## notoriouscc (Jan 22, 2012)

We will be there!!


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mightymouse said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

CHUCKY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM LA TIMES CC


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Chucky-LL said:


> CHUCKY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM LA TIMES CC


:werd:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

FERNANDOZ said:


> :werd:


:drama:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM LA TIME'S CC....


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

........IN THE HOUSE.......:wave:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT THERE SHOWING SUPPORT TO THE HOMIES FROM LA TIMES


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

WHAT''S UP MOUSE AND LEO...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Chucky-LL said:


> WHAT''S UP MOUSE AND LEO...


Hi Chucky:wave:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Hi Chucky:wave:


 WAS UP MY BOY..


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mightymouse (Nov 9, 2010)

Whats up big dog


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

La times cc BUMP


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Lets get this cracking all clubs solo riderz invited


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

bigbams said:


> Lets get this cracking all clubs solo riderz invited


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

See u there chucky


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

bigbams said:


> See u there chucky


 okay my boy.. i hope my car is ready bye then...:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

To The Top


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Orale chucky


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Fern whats up homie :scrutinize:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

bigbams said:


> Fern whats up homie :scrutinize:


Same ol' Bams... Can't wait to see Elysian packed from end to end...


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Same ol' Bams... Can't wait to see Elysian packed from end to end...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

Ready 4 Eylsian park


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## sixdeucelove (Jan 29, 2013)

Love your 6trey impala


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

flyer in the works for the event :guns:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

bigbams said:


> View attachment 603028
> flyer in the works for the event :guns:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

bigbams said:


> View attachment 603028
> flyer in the works for the event :guns:


FLYER lOOKS TIGHT


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

:rimshot:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Ttt:guns:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

You bringing the Musicos Bams??


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

I dont know yet fern :drama:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Ttt:guns:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TO THA TOP FOR LA TIMES AND ELYSIAN PARK


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> TO THA TOP FOR LA TIMES AND ELYSIAN PARK


X2


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

:sprint:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

View attachment 604786


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

bigbams said:


> View attachment 604788
> View attachment 604786


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

*LA TIMES 2013

WHATS UP MI COMPA CHUPAS HARD ON THE PAINT 2013

DONDE ESATAN LAS MODELOS Y LAS BUDLIGHTS

*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

bigbams said:


> *LA TIMES 2013
> 
> WHATS UP MI COMPA CHUPAS HARD ON THE PAINT 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

U got it chucky:thumbsup:


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

Chucky-LL said:


> bigbams said:
> 
> 
> > *LA TIMES 2013
> ...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

To The Top


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

:drama: *Que no falten las modelos* :yes:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BUMP BUMP.........


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

bigbams said:


> View attachment 603698
> View attachment 603698
> :rimshot:


what up mouse! Junior!!!! Strictly Ridin n Tha house Fosho!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Ttt :guns:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:uffin::thumbsup::inout:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

T.T.T.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:uffin::thumbsup::inout:


:werd:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Back to the top


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:worship::tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

bump :drama:


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

SHOWTIME SO CAL


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR 5INCO DE MAYO


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

:inout: bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

mightymouse said:


> LA TIMES CAR CLUB MAY 5 , 2013 PICNIC AT ELYSINAN PARK ......FREE FOOD FIRST COME FIRST SERVED FLYER COMING SOON.


Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Looking forward:thumbsup::thumbsup: to this one.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

la times car club ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

CITYLIFE will be in the house can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::nicoderm::roflmao:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

bump


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

back to the top


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Top


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

tmft


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

back up top:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds Good!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

tttuffin:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

*OH YEAH GONNA B FUN. MODELOS, FOOD,FRIENDS.*


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

OH YEAH GONNA B FUN. BEER, FOOD, FRIENDS. CAN'T WAIT


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

mightymouse said:


> View attachment 609928
> LA TIMES CAR CLUB MAY 5 , 2013 PICNIC AT ELYSINAN PARK ......FREE FOOD FIRST COME FIRST SERVED FLYER COMING SOON.


OH YEAH


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

to the top


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

whats up fern hows the mc


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

bigbams said:


> whats up fern hows the mc


She's coming together:naughty:. I gotta take her out to pop that Crenshaw cherry.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

FERNANDOZ said:


> She's coming together:naughty:. I gotta take her out to pop that Crenshaw cherry.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

got to hit the shaw fern in that mc and let that ass lay :werd:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

B T T T!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

back up top


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

La Gente will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


rolldawg213 said:


> La Gente will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SEE YOU HOMIES THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Might be makin the 5 hour drive south to check this one out..


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

CHELADAS75 said:


> Might be makin the 5 hour drive south to check this one out..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:SWITCHES @BITCHES.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

bigbams said:


> View attachment 616612


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

bump


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

We will be supporting the family from L.A. Times....BTTT


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

bump


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

This show is going to be the bomb...I can feel it


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you soon


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Bump:guns:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> This show is going to be the bomb...I can feel it


:yes: SUP BROTHER


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

BLUE OWL said:


> :yes: SUP BROTHER


its going to be a good one


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Back up top


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*BUMP*


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Chucky-LL said:


> its going to be a good one


 THATS A BIG 10/4 HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

:machinegun:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Ttmft :guns:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

FREE FOOD, GOOD FRIENDS:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS L.A. WILL BE THERE


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Sup homies..let's keep this topic on top..


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS WILL BE IN HOUSE ! :nicoderm:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

SICK!!! I'LL BE IN LA THAT WEEKEND!! You guys have it crackin out there!! :thumbsup: even though I'll be solo I aint trippin. It'll be cool to network and meet LA Riders!!! 


_*~TTT~*_

What street inside the park does it take place at? 
Thanks Fellas!


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP BEST OF FRIENDS WILL BE AT THE PARK.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

MAY 5TH ELYSIAN PARK
IS WHERE ITS ALL HAPPENING


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


ai15316 said:


> MAY 5TH ELYSIAN PARK
> IS WHERE ITS ALL HAPPENING:thumbsup:


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

CINCO DE MAYO
LA TIMES


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES~


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

Orange*County CC will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Whats happening Rich...I havn't visited this thread in a good minute..hope to see you there


BLUE OWL said:


> :yes: SUP BROTHER


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cinco de mayo is gonna be on at ELYSIAN PARK
L A 
TIMES
THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS WHO ARE COMMING OUT


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*LA GENTE~CITY OF ANGELS~WILL BE THERE*


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

O*C 68 said:


> Orange*County CC will be there :thumbsup:


PRIMO... I'M LEAVING BETWEEN 6:30-7:30AM.... LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO CAR POOL FROM SANTA ANA!


----------



## 93bigbodyfleetwood (Jan 3, 2013)

T.T.T.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

FUCK THE RAIN WE GOING TO BBQ TOMORROW !!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> Whats happening Rich...I havn't visited this thread in a good minute..hope to see you there


I WILL CALL YOU BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> :h5:


SUP PRIMO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

ttt homies :thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT can't wait.:run:


----------



## bigbams (Aug 26, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Anybody Rollin out from the I.E. that wants to caravan it hit me up...gona be Rollin out about 7or 730..TTT.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ITS GONA BE A GOOD DAY TTT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I wipe my car down a day before any event, that way I can take it easy on my back and kind of take my time
I'm hoping this ole chevy will get a little love when it's out there with all them clean ass cars?


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> I wipe my car down a day before any event, that way I can take it easy on my back and kind of take my time
> I'm hoping this ole chevy will get a little love when it's out there with all them clean ass cars?
> View attachment 641766
> View attachment 641767


IT LOOKS CLEAN TO ME, IM SURE YOU'LL BKEND IN FINE.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> I wipe my car down a day before any event, that way I can take it easy on my back and kind of take my time
> I'm hoping this ole chevy will get a little love when it's out there with all them clean ass cars?
> View attachment 641766
> View attachment 641767


:thumbsup:


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

ITS ON ELYSIAN Park is packed LA TIMES THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT ON OUR FIRST FUNCTION


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Its on and crackin TTT


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Had a blast LA Times. Hope to enjoy your next picnic. :h5:


----------



## bartt (Aug 7, 2010)

Were are the pictures?


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Had a great time...L.A Times:thumbsup:..looking foward to the next one


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

Great turn out L A TIMES had a great time thanks till the next one :h5:


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

GRACIAS L.A.TIMES CC.....






.....WE HAD A GREAT TIME TIL NEXT ONE....TO THE TOP....:thumbsup:


----------



## evilside90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gracias la times dat shyt was cracking Evil side cc had firme time


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Pics? :nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

THANKS MOUSE OSCAR FRANK DAN AND THE REST OF THE L A TIMES C.C. ME AND THE FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME THE FOOD WAS GREAT THE BANDA WAS THE SHIT. CONGRATS HOMIES FOR A GREAT CINCO KEEP IT GOING:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Its was the bomb.....taco's were jamming. Thanks LA TIMES


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

couldn't make it.. Im glad everybody had a good time..

I look forward to all the pictures!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Hella event......I havn't seen that park packed like that in years


Hydrohype said:


> couldn't make it.. Im glad everybody had a good time..
> 
> I look forward to all the pictures!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

inkera said:


> Hella event......I havn't seen that park packed like that in years


 It's one of the best so. cal spot's too... 
Im gonna run into you sooner or later! You stay behind the wheel! Im not madd at you!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREET STYLE CC HAD A GREAT TIME!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

1975 VERT said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

I HAD BLAST OUT THERE HOMIES FROM LA TIMES CC. THANKS FOR ALWAYS SHOWING ME LOVE HOMIES..


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

The park was crackin! Haven't seen it like that ij n years!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

boy.elusive said:


> The park was crackin! Haven't seen it like that ij n years!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

boy.elusive said:


> The park was crackin! Haven't seen it like that ij n years!


:yessad:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

boy.elusive said:


> The park was crackin! Haven't seen it like that ij n years!


\


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

SHOWTIME CC SS chapter had a blast good job LA TIMES&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)

View attachment 642399

SHOWTIME CC SS chapter had a blast good job LA TIMES


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*LO LOW'S C AR CLUB* HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THEIR IN ELYSIAN PARK:thumbsup: BROUGHT BACK MEMMORIES FROM BACK IN THE DAYS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: LOOKING FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR:worship: GRACIAS* LA TIMES C.C.*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Any videos:dunno:


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

_KEEP THE PIKS COMING! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

X2:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

CINCO DE MAYO


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

CINCO DE MAYO


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

One hell on a good day


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

SICK WAYZ CC AT THE LA TIMES CAR CLUB 5 DE MAYO PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK http://youtu.be/kx4Mgi20pDo :drama::thumbsup:


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

cool show. need more hoppers. had fun see ya next time


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

ai15316 said:


> CINCO DE MAYO
> 
> View attachment 642753
> View attachment 642754
> ...


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Fine Life Car Club had a good time


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


>



Looks like San Diego put it down like always


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Great show had a good time


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## dadstruck50 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump Bump....TTMFT


----------



## dadstruck50 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sureno Style was showin support


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------

